# trying to make mods



## nolove (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello everyone. Im new on the forum and as a nissan owner. I just recently acquired an 03 sentra spec v and want to make some modifications. my biggest idea is a rear wheel or all wheel drive conversion. is that possible? and secondly twin turbos on a stock engine...is that going to blow everyting up? thank for the help.

-nolove


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

twin turbos on a 4 cylinder? why?

rear or awd? expensive, VERY expensive, but anything can be done with money.

I think you're kinda floating in the clouds, I'd suggest you grounding yourself first before coming up with any ideas


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

mount an engine in the trunk and cut some hole for the axles, get some spindles and you have AWD! Are we still in the clouds?


----------



## nolove (Dec 17, 2005)

im sorry, have you never heard of a twin turbo 4 cylinder? do a lil research buddy before you make comments. why? more horsepower. i thought this forum was suppose to be helpful. thanks for your useless inputs.


----------



## el eloy (Aug 14, 2005)

nolove said:


> im sorry, have you never heard of a twin turbo 4 cylinder? do a lil research buddy before you make comments. why? more horsepower. i thought this forum was suppose to be helpful. thanks for your useless inputs.


well if you want to spend around $7000+ go ahead with your twin turbo project to begin with i would use 2 t25's its gonna be a bit more laggy than a single turbo, but you should be ok. You have little space to work one when doing twins, so i would definately put one on top and the other on the bottom, remember the manifold has to be an equal length header....... and so on. 

Now down to earth whats your budget? whats you hp goal? start from there and im pretty sure i can give you a hand. Everything depends on those two variants. you can go from $200 for an intake into several thousand dollars for a 500whp engine.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nolove said:


> Hello everyone. Im new on the forum and as a nissan owner. I just recently acquired an 03 sentra spec v and want to make some modifications. my biggest idea is a rear wheel or all wheel drive conversion. is that possible? and secondly twin turbos on a stock engine...is that going to blow everyting up? thank for the help.
> 
> -nolove


If you knew much about cars and modifications, you wouldnt have gotten a spec v and try to convert it to rear wheel drive and even THOUGHT about putting a twin turbo setup on the QR25. You are dreaming, and I bet any money in the world that you dont even have 1/20th of the funds needed for any of these mods.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

... patiently awaits for the reply from he-who-dreams-alot-of-a-QR25DETT ...


----------



## nolove (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks for the tips! the budget i have about ten g's set aside for mods. so i hope i can get it done with that. my horsepower goal right now is modest, i would like to make it to about 300 give or take. but i would be very happy with a high 200. 

thanks again for the help and direction i will definately keep you in mind when i start making the changes.



el eloy said:


> well if you want to spend around $7000+ go ahead with your twin turbo project to begin with i would use 2 t25's its gonna be a bit more laggy than a single turbo, but you should be ok. You have little space to work one when doing twins, so i would definately put one on top and the other on the bottom, remember the manifold has to be an equal length header....... and so on.
> 
> Now down to earth whats your budget? whats you hp goal? start from there and im pretty sure i can give you a hand. Everything depends on those two variants. you can go from $200 for an intake into several thousand dollars for a 500whp engine.


----------



## nolove (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks for your useless input buddy. but ill clarify for you even though you dont deserve it.

first of all i didnt get the car with the intentions of converting. it got a sweet deal thats why i bought it. and i just joined the forum the other day to ask that question because it just occurred to me. ive seen other cars converted to all wheel or rearwheel so i figured why not ask may be someone has already dont it or tried to do it. 

as far as engine modification, you can do whatever you want to any engine as long as you make the proper modifications, or you just upgrade. so again another pointless remark by you.

and third, just to give you an idea i bought this car cash $11,ooo off the lot, i have set aside about ten gs for whatever i decide to do or not do to this car and i drive a nice little jetta as my daily. 

do me a favor, i was just asking questions, so unless you have something constructive to say, dont bother. and even if you dont, and you still want to make a comment, you dont have to be an asshole. but hey may be thats just you.

:thumbup: 



Psch91 said:


> If you knew much about cars and modifications, you wouldnt have gotten a spec v and try to convert it to rear wheel drive and even THOUGHT about putting a twin turbo setup on the QR25. You are dreaming, and I bet any money in the world that you dont even have 1/20th of the funds needed for any of these mods.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

with that extra 10 g you could have gotten a new wrx with turbo and awd.
but as for the convertion to guess(random guess on money) :
new internals
custom fabrication on everything to get in a rwd or awd drivetrain
a different engine and tranny setup would be your best bet though since the qr25de is not that good of an engine for turbo set ups with high hp
and tons of other minute details that would add up

now if you do this, more power to you and it would be an awesome thing to have a rwd or awd setup. good luck with whatever you do and hope you enjoy the car


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

lumbad said:


> *with that extra 10 g you could have gotten a new wrx with turbo and awd.*
> but as for the convertion to guess(random guess on money) :
> new internals
> custom fabrication on everything to get in a rwd or awd drivetrain
> ...


w0rd

People are getting 300fwhp with a single turbo setup on 8-10 psi. However, after 8 psi, you are looking at major internal work. And also, its most likely/will cost more than 10 g's to convert a SENTRA to rear wheel drive, seeing as no one has done it, so it will all the custom and trial and error.



nolove said:


> do me a favor, i was just asking questions, so unless you have something constructive to say, dont bother. and even if you dont, and you still want to make a comment, you dont have to be an asshole. but hey may be thats just you.


I am giving you very constructive criticism. Unless you know people, or have a shop, or know someone who does, none of this will come easy to you. I was just bringing you down to earth. If you were to do this, you would be the b15 god in my book, but this project needs a lot of time and resources, all of which I doubt you have. I dont know you, so saying you dont have those resources might be harsh, but damn, if you havent done any research on the car as of yet (turbo setups/hp people are getting/internal work) then I doubt you know anything about convering this to awd/rear wheel drive nor making twins work on this engine.

And as far as I am concerned, you dont get a car "cause you got a deal on it" and then research things which probably wont be possible. You weigh your options on which car you can get, and then go from there on what you are able to do with it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

The most someone has gotten out of the qr25 engine is 393 whp, and that is destroked with MAJOR internal work.

Good luck with all your conversion, but you are going to be on your own jumping into uncharted territory.


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> And as far as I am concerned, you dont get a car "_cause you got a deal on it_" and then research things which probably wont be possible. You weigh your options on which car you can get, and then go from there on what you are able to do with it.


W3RD_!!!!!!_


----------



## nolove (Dec 17, 2005)

alright man this is my last post to you and i hope you dont even bother responding. first off, yes you do buy a car when your looking for one and you get a great deal. i dont know if you got this the first time but ill repeat it again. I DIDNT BUY THIS CAR TO MAKE MODS. however, after researching different forums and just random searches i didnt find any compelling information about the sentra or its engine so i decided to join this forum to here from people who could give me real information from experience and to read what things have been done. 

and why the grandiose ideas of rear wheel/allwheel and twin turbo, why not? would i really have to come on here and ask if nismo intake and exhaust are good mods to make? or if i should get better headers? no that stuff is common sense. 



Psch91 said:


> w0rd
> 
> People are getting 300fwhp with a single turbo setup on 8-10 psi. However, after 8 psi, you are looking at major internal work. And also, its most likely/will cost more than 10 g's to convert a SENTRA to rear wheel drive, seeing as no one has done it, so it will all the custom and trial and error.
> 
> ...


----------



## nolove (Dec 17, 2005)

'preciate the input. 

And to all, where can i search for engine upgrades and what would be a preferred engine upgrade? I havent had any luck in finding any.



lumbad said:


> with that extra 10 g you could have gotten a new wrx with turbo and awd.
> but as for the convertion to guess(random guess on money) :
> new internals
> custom fabrication on everything to get in a rwd or awd drivetrain
> ...


----------

